# Senior Swimming



## Santi (Aug 2, 2013)

Do your senior Goldies like to swim? It's really good for their joints and their muscles. My 13 year old Cookie went through surgery for her rear knee cross ligaments when she was 9, and swimming was the best recovery exercise for her. She is still going strong, and loves swimming!

Here she is doing what she enjoys the most!






:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

That's such a lovely video - I loved watching it - reminded me of my bridge girl Brandy. She loved to swim like this when she was older. I truly believe swimming gave her a few more years of enjoyment at the end. She lived to be 17 and everyone asked what we did to get her to live that long. I always said 'swimming and rubber booties to help her get up'. This made me smile - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Excellent video! I always wanted to go to Spain! I'm sure my goldens would love going too!


----------



## corkielovesgoldens (Jun 4, 2013)

Love the video! 

My 11 year old golden loves swimming. 

I never gotten a video under water though. That is really cool.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome video, Cookie, you're a doll!


----------



## Santi (Aug 2, 2013)

Cool pics! He looks adorable!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Santi (Aug 2, 2013)

Roushbabe said:


> That's such a lovely video - I loved watching it - reminded me of my bridge girl Brandy. She loved to swim like this when she was older. I truly believe swimming gave her a few more years of enjoyment at the end. She lived to be 17 and everyone asked what we did to get her to live that long. I always said 'swimming and rubber booties to help her get up'. This made me smile - thanks for sharing.


Im so sorry for your loss! I'm sure she had a great life!! As you say, 'swimming and rubber booties to help her get up' is a great combo!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic video-great job!

Cookie looks wonderful, love seeing her enjoying herself.


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

Love the video - SO cool! Cookie is a lucky girl - I'd love to live in Spain again! I lived there five years ago and can't wait to get back to visit again!


----------

